# Cute stash busters/ or flea market idea



## Dusti (Jan 23, 2012)

FRIDGE MAGNETS! Who doesn't have fridge magnets? LOL!

These fridge magnets are just too cute and looks like a quick do, too. Tho most seem to be crochet. Maybe you can substitute felt, cloth? Anyway, they're a great way to use up stash of any kind, not to mention a great idea for church sales, flea market vendors, or charity. Makes an adorable great "thank You" gift, too. Just pick up a bag of magnets from Michaels or Hobby Lobby and glue on back. Hot glue is the fasted way to glue anything on, but the choice is yours.


----------



## riversong200 (Apr 20, 2014)

What fun! Love the variety.


----------



## elfiestouch (Aug 31, 2011)

WOW! ! ! What a great way to use up leftover Yarn. Makes great small Gifts. I can see Girl scout Troops using that idea.


----------



## Orla Porig (Jun 5, 2014)

They are so cute.


----------



## sctienkamp (Mar 8, 2017)

love them... wish I liked to crochet!!!

I do enjoy my morning read of knitting paradise and what I have learned.....
thanks all....Sylvia


----------



## memawg1 (Mar 29, 2011)

do you have a pattern source. these are so neat


----------



## luvrcats (Dec 7, 2014)

All of these magnets are absolutely adorable--so sweet! I have always had magnets of all kinds on my refrigerator!! Lots of family/friend photos held on by magnets from places I've been; photos of each cat I've been the "staff" of since 1979--photos of our Gran-dog, "Max"--and I just truly enjoy looking at these often as I walk passed my refrigerator!
:sm02: :sm02: :sm02: :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## kmangal16 (Mar 26, 2013)

These are all so pretty. What a lovely idea.


----------



## Trekkiebigtime (Oct 13, 2015)

Great idea. A great place to get strip magnet for free, old fridges. Under the rubber strip around doors that don't have a latch, is a long strip of magnetic material


----------



## Dusti (Jan 23, 2012)

Trekkiebigtime said:


> Great idea. A great place to get strip magnet for free, old fridges. Under the rubber strip around doors that don't have a latch, is a long strip of magnetic material


Great tip...thank you!!! Now all I need me is an old fridge! LOL!


----------



## Dusti (Jan 23, 2012)

Thanks all!! Just to add, I did not make these. I found these pics on the web. But here's a closer shot of the butterflies. I was asked how I made them so I thought to add a larger pic hoping that will help. Did find a couple of free patterns tho:

https://www.allfreeknitting.com/Knit-Home-Decor/Adorable-Easy-Knitted-Butterflies

http://www.crochetnmore.com/butterfly.htm

https://crochetzone.com/2015/03/23/free-crochet-pattern-for-butterflies/


----------



## SeasideKnit (Jun 4, 2016)

Wow! They are all so cute!


----------



## WaterFall (Oct 5, 2012)

How much are the magnets . Do they come expensive as people don't want to spend money.


----------



## Naneast (Jun 12, 2011)

They're so cute. :sm24:


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Those are cute, thank you.


----------



## Dusti (Jan 23, 2012)

WaterFall said:


> How much are the magnets . Do they come expensive as people don't want to spend money.


I don't sell them and I didn't make these. These are just pictures I found on the web. But I bet Etsy or Ravelry sells them.


----------



## Gaschop (Jul 22, 2017)

Awesome idea


----------



## rujam (Aug 19, 2011)

Wow. What a selection.


----------



## grandmatimestwo (Mar 30, 2011)

They are all so adorable!


----------



## Shauna0320 (Mar 5, 2012)

These are adorable!


----------



## grma16 (Aug 26, 2012)

Love them. Great job.


----------



## aknitter (Jan 25, 2011)

They're so cute!


----------



## cakediva (May 8, 2013)

Cute!!


----------



## jackiefi (Jul 17, 2013)

Cute will also make cute pins.


----------



## mabougirl (Jan 16, 2017)

These are so cute !!! Love them.


----------



## mombr4 (Apr 21, 2011)

they are all lovely, great way to use up small amounts of yarn


----------



## knityknot (Mar 25, 2013)

Dusti said:


> FRIDGE MAGNETS! Who doesn't have fridge magnets? LOL!
> 
> These fridge magnets are just too cute and looks like a quick do, too. Tho most seem to be crochet. Maybe you can substitute felt, cloth? Anyway, they're a great way to use up stash of any kind, not to mention a great idea for church sales, flea market vendors, or charity. Makes an adorable great "thank You" gift, too. Just pick up a bag of magnets from Michaels or Hobby Lobby and glue on back. Hot glue is the fasted way to glue anything on, but the choice is yours.


They are truly gorgeous all off them, Could you please share the patterns for the little ladies and the berry's, Thank you.


----------



## Rainebo (Apr 22, 2012)

Wow! The nicest fridge magnets I've ever seen!


----------



## Beth72 (Sep 23, 2012)

I just adore the sunbonnet sue magnets they are precious


----------



## SANDY I (Oct 18, 2014)

Sweet!


----------



## mopa2282 (May 12, 2011)

Really lovely items


----------



## Roses and cats (Apr 17, 2013)

They are so cute!


----------



## KnittyGritty800 (Apr 1, 2014)

A bright idea!


----------



## Cheryl Jaeger (Oct 25, 2011)

So cute !!!


----------



## Dusti (Jan 23, 2012)

There are patterns here and also at Annies Attics. These are also called "Broom Dolls."

http://www.bing.com/images/search?q=Mini+Broom+Dolls+Free+Pattern+Crochet&id=7AB210EFC8EB7B5191E717FDA61AEF3C807567B7&FORM=IDBQDM

http://www.bing.com/images/search?q=Crochet+Broom+Dolls&form=IRMHIP&first=1&cw=1349&ch=676

free pattern:

https://www.maggiescrochet.com/pages/sunbonnet-sue-broom-doll-free-crochet-pattern


----------



## catherine nehse (Jun 4, 2015)

Wow all very cute, love the little girls


----------



## calicolover (Jun 25, 2011)

Those are all super cute!


----------



## Dusti (Jan 23, 2012)

cakediva said:


> Cute!!


...another cool idea!!! Thank you! :sm24:


----------



## madstitcher123 (Mar 23, 2014)

Very cute ideas; the girls remind me of Sunbonnet Sue! Great find


----------



## tmvasquez (May 7, 2013)

Those are really cute, but I need something bigger to bust my stash. How do you get to the patterns from this site. It keeps taking me in circles and never to the pattern.


----------



## auntycarol (Mar 24, 2012)

They're all wonderful and so cute.


----------



## jerzeegirl (Feb 24, 2011)

Wish I knew how to find the patterns. Cute pix. Adorable little Christmas gifts for the endless list. I'm going in circles too.????


----------



## maryanneg (Mar 9, 2011)

Great idea - thanks!


----------



## Mary Diaz (Mar 30, 2012)

riversong200 said:


> What fun! Love the variety.


Ditto! :sm02:


----------



## Munchn (Mar 3, 2013)

wonderful items...


----------



## Alpaca Farmer (Jan 19, 2011)

They are all so very nice, and I especially like the Sunbonnet Sue.


----------



## slmhuffman (Apr 15, 2015)

Cute as can be!


----------



## Nanamel14 (Aug 4, 2016)

All so cute ☺


----------



## Lynnjmontana (Jun 14, 2011)

Really nice. Definitely a good way to use up that yarn. Makes a nice gift for sure.


----------



## kipsalot (Jan 2, 2013)

Dustin, love the knitted fridge magnets. Thank you.


----------



## LinJurm (Aug 4, 2011)

So cute! Lovely work.


----------



## mountaingal (Feb 19, 2013)

I used to make the butterflies over 30 years ago!! I sold them to people in the factory I worked at with a set of 2 for 1.50. I also sold them a craft shows in malls.and at Christmas time i would make red, white and green ones and hang ornament hooks on them for on the Christmas tree. medium and small ones.


----------



## Trekkiebigtime (Oct 13, 2015)

I would imagine any applique pattern would make a great magnet. I am sure you could get magnetic strips at any craft store.


----------



## Bisknit (May 24, 2013)

So pretty.


----------



## Hannelore (Oct 26, 2011)

How nice. What a clever idea. Love the butterflies.


----------



## thomsonact (Mar 30, 2014)

Those are sooooooooooooo cute!!!


----------

